# Ea upload- clarification



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

Dear All,

Thanks in advance to read my below query

While uploading document in EA assessment, i could not pass this blocks, please help

1. English Language Competency test result reference- it means reference number in PTE result card or something else.

2. Engineering Degree: date of joining and completion- how can i mention exact date of joining and completion, my joined month is June and final exam done in November.

3. Employment: Start with the first company or start with the present company ?

Request you to provide your answers

Thanks all
P.K


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks in advance to read my below query
> 
> ...


1.) Reference number on PTE / IELTS report and upload report card also.

2.) Degree, start date and mention date when degree was awarded.

3.) Mention all current and previous employments

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> 1.) Reference number on PTE / IELTS report and upload report card also.
> 
> 2.) Degree, start date and mention date when degree was awarded.
> 
> ...


Dear Bro,

Thanks for your reply

Degree start date i am not sure, it started in may and also degree certificate mentioned only month November. I am not sure about specific dates in both end.

I will start with current employment, should i fill the end date in current employment or leave it as blank.

Suggestion please

REGARDS
P.K.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear Bro,
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> ...


Degree start date, you can try to recall Which month you had started. Also, you should know Which date they gave you degree. 

I would suggest you to mention all your previous employment because they need your CV also.

For.current employment, end date you can leave blank.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> Degree start date, you can try to recall Which month you had started. Also, you should know Which date they gave you degree.
> 
> I would suggest you to mention all your previous employment because they need your CV also.
> 
> ...


Dear Bro,

Thanks for info.

Regarding employment, i am claiming only for 8.2 years exp. and not claiming for previous 2.5 years , in this case also, i should mention 2.5 years details in EA apart from CV.

May i get your contact through private message,please

Regards
P.K


----------

